# HB Headlight relay? Inspection?



## URSledgehammer (Oct 3, 2008)

So NJ will not pass my car without highbeams, which makes no sense to me. I never been anywhere in the world where driving with your HB on was the law. 
Anyway. I can not figure out why they do not work. I have passing lights but when switched on they do not operate. 
So either a place that will pass my car $$ nego, or a relay location so I so I can try to figure this out.
Eric
Location S. Orange NJ, 95 S6 is the car


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

http://forums.audiworld.com/a6100/msgs/42161.phtml
Not sure if there is a relay that controls them, sounds like it is probably the switch in the stalk. They work when you pull it back, so you know everything is functional except the switch that engages them when you push the stalk forward to select highbeams.


_Modified by speedtek40 at 11:53 AM 2-27-2009_


----------

